# Tandem leihen, wo?



## Ferkelmann (10. Juni 2012)

Hallo,

wollen an unserem großen Tag - zum Entsetzen und Kopfschütteln unserer lieben Verwandtschaft - mit dem Tandem zum Standesamt 
Eine Kollegin von mir meinte, man könne in Rodenkirchen welche ausleihen und sie würden gebracht sowie auch abgeholt, in letzterem Fall für uns am Standesamt. Leider weiß sie nicht mehr wo das ist, googeln hat mir auch nicht weitergeholfen.

Hat jemand einen Plan, wo man sowas herbekommt? Muss kein MTB-Tandem sein


----------



## zett78 (10. Juni 2012)

hier MTB
http://www.hammelrad.de/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ferkelmann (10. Juni 2012)

Das wirds gewesen sein, danke schon mal


----------



## potsdamradler (11. Juni 2012)

> Fall für uns am Standesamt


.. vorzeitiges Lebensende mit drei Buchstaben: EHE

@Ferkelmann: 
Die Allerherzlichsten Glückwünsche


----------



## Ferkelmann (11. Juni 2012)

Kennt jemand einen Verleiher, der etwas näher an Köln dran ist? Problem ist, daß der Verleiher das Bike ja bringen und abholen muss.


----------



## zmz (11. Juni 2012)

radlager.de   in nippes


----------



## Focustreter (11. Juni 2012)

Bin eigentlich  zu weit weg ,wann ist denn der Termin
Gruß Eugen 
one2bike.de


----------



## Ferkelmann (11. Juni 2012)

Mitte September


----------



## Ferkelmann (19. Juli 2012)

Muss das Thema nochmal pushen.

Hab bisher zu 2 Möglichkeiten einen Kontakt gesucht. "The Yellow Cap" zeigt sich bei unserer Anforderung (Holen und Bringen) völlig unflexibel, obwohl wir auch das bezahlt hätten. Hammelrad in Bonn ist ziemlich phlegmatisch, man fragt und kriegt keine vernünftige Antwort.

Hat jemand noch eine Alternative? Wir finden die Idee einfach zu spaßig ... 


Edit: Radlager.de scheint keinen Verleih zu haben. Hab da auch nichts mit Tandems gesehen!?


----------



## Delgado (20. Juli 2012)

Ihr könnt meins leihen. 
Müsst Ihr aber selbst transportieren, bzw. fahren (50 km östlich von Köln).


----------



## Ferkelmann (20. Juli 2012)

Grundsätzlich ein nettes Angebot. Danke auf jeden Fall 
Nur ich könnte in Köln ja auch eines bekommen, hab dabei aber das Problem, daß ich es vorm Standesamt loswerden muss


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sundancer (15. Februar 2013)

Delgado schrieb:


> Ihr könnt meins leihen.
> Müsst Ihr aber selbst transportieren, bzw. fahren (50 km östlich von Köln).



Hallo Delgado,

habe gerade durch Zufall dein Posting gefunden. Vielleicht bist du aber genau der Richtige, der mir weiterhelfen kann.
Kurz zu dem Problem: Eine gute Freundin (Begeisterte Mountainbikerin) hat krankheitsbedingt starke Sehstörungen. Nun kam am Wochenende die Idee auf, einmal ein Tandem zu testen. Leider scheint es schwierig zu sein, ein MTB-Tandem leihweise zu bekommen.
Da die gute Freundin in Leipzig wohnt, müsste natürlich ein Transportproblem geklärt werden. Ein großer PKW-Anhänger wäre aber vorhanden. Ich selber komme aus dem Raum Hannover.

Besteht da irgendwie die Möglichkeit, so eine Ausleihe zu realisieren?

Wenn ja, würde ich mich über eine PM freuen.

Gruß

Sebastian


----------

